# Saving posts.



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jul 6, 2020)

Is there a way to save a post other than bookmarking on  browser so it can be called up from any device when on forum?  I see things I want to do or refer to than forget about them later.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 6, 2020)

I'm not sure if there is a way on the forum but I copy the URL for what I want to save and paste it on a Google document as a running list. Then you can pull up on any device you are logged in to


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jul 6, 2020)

Watching, with interest.
Gary


----------



## sandyut (Jul 6, 2020)

Bookmarks man!  then they save on a list with your profile

here






and saved here


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 6, 2020)

Damn, that was easy! Thanks 

 sandyut
  I used to bookmark things before I was a member but then I had to go find them on my phone.  This will make it easier.  I have also took screenshots and then went to them which worked but I like this way better.  I  have alot of screenshots!

Ryan


----------



## pops6927 (Jul 6, 2020)

Also, you can just add them into your Signature line if they are your posts!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jul 6, 2020)

Cooled.  I tried that and it saved bookmark to browser but did know it did that.  Perfect!  Thanks


----------

